
Intelligence tests and psychiatric assessments of Nazis at Nuremberg Trials - i_feel_great
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuremberg_trials#Intelligence_tests_and_psychiatric_assessments
======
osullivj
No surprise to Hjalmar Schacht topping the IQ chart; he had a big hand in
introducing the Rentenmark and arresting hyperinflation in the early 20s. Ten
years later he innovated again with mefo bills to finance New Deal style
economic expansion and re-armament. But I am surprised to see Speer scoring so
low on the IQ. After all he did offer the cleverest defence at the trials,
thereby cheating the noose despite his documented presence for the Posen
speeches.

